
Tech Resume Tips - userium
https://stayintech.com/info/resume
======
pklausler
They missed a very important point: Use correct grammar and usage, and don't
misspell anything.

If your resume is sloppy, I'm going to assume that your coding will also be
careless. Get a friend to proofread your resume. It matters, perhaps unfairly,
but it matters.

